# Periods but not ovulating PLS HELP!!



## snoopy67 (May 2, 2011)

Hi, am am sorry if this has been asked before, being new, I searched for it in the threats, but could not find. I am 44 years old, had my coil out 3 month ago (been on it for 5 years, before that pill). My husband and myself want to have a baby now. He has 2 kids from previous marriage, who are now 19 and 18 years old. I have had 2 normal periods since the coil was removed (which is good as the coil only gone 3 month( but I am not obvulating. Will that come in time or what do I do next? Please can you help??


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Snoopy,

I didn't want to just read and run.  Unless your coil was producing hormones (but I don't know of any which do this), you should still ovulate when using it, it's just that any embie can't 'stick' to your uterus.  Have you tried getting your day 1-3 bloods and day 21 bloods done at your GP?  If it transpires that you aren't ovulating, there are drugs that can help with this, but I'd suggest you get an appt with a fertility clinic to discuss.

Jo
x


----------

